
The US Military Funded a Study on Climate Change, and Got Unnerving Results - Manu1987
https://www.sciencealert.com/sea-level-rise-climate-change-pacific-islands-drowning
======
maltalex
Actual paper:
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/4/eaap9741](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/4/eaap9741)

Title: "Most atolls will be uninhabitable by the mid-21st century because of
sea-level rise exacerbating wave-driven flooding"

